# Sticky  YOUR POST MAY BE DELETED - Read Before Posting!



## Barry

Updated 1/6/21

There is no fee or subscription required to post an ad here in the _For Sale_ sub-forum.

However, creating a new thread (AKA listing an item that you want to sell) does require that you already have made 10 posts to Beesource. In other words, to post here, you must have already been a contributing member (at least to the extent of 10 posts).

If you are a Premium Member, there is no minimum posting requirement to post an ad in For Sale.

Beyond that, see below:

*Sellers:*

*Try to be descriptive with size, amount, condition, etc. Listings for items that are not plausibly beekeeping related will be deleted.

*Include the price. *Any posting that does not include the price(s) will be deleted.* Even if it's a link to Craigslist or Ebay, that item must have a clear description and price.

*Do not use all caps in the thread title.

*If you are listing multiple items, list them one line at a time. Try to avoid run on sentences. They are hard to make out.

*Include location and delivery options. Include delivery costs/charges if any.

*Provide *full* contact information. Full name, city, state, phone and email are required. *Listings that don't include full contact info will be deleted.* We've seen too many people post ads selling bees/equipment that have taken members money and not delivered the goods, so we are now requiring vendors to "put some skin" in the ads.


*Buyers:*

*Questioning a price publicly is not acceptable, if interested, PM the seller with your offer.

*Negotiations are to be made privately, through Private Message (PM), email or phone call.* 

EVERYONE:*

*This section is not for conversation and general discussion. We expect you to show respect to the members listing items and only post here regarding the specific item listed for sale.

*PM/Email post's will be deleted. ie "Sent you a PM"

*If you think the item listed is over priced. Keep it to yourself. Every seller has the right to price their goods as they see fit. If they are over priced, they won't sell.

*Please don't bump (moving your post to the top of the page by posting "Bump") your ad more than once a week. As a rule, if your ad is still showing on the first page of posts, don't bump it.

*If you don't feel comfortable with buying or selling an item, or dealing with someone, *then don't do it*.

Thanks


----------

